
Spain: The Tiny Abandoned Villages for Sale - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20191121-can-tiny-abandoned-towns-put-galicia-on-the-map
======
gdhbcc
I'm pretty sure the author made a mistake in the first line.

Meiga does not mean "witch or wise woman", it refers to a "soft" or "sweet"
woman.

Perhaps there was confusion with that word and "maga", which does mean "witch"
or "wise woman"? They sound very similar when spoken

~~~
thr085446655
It does mean witch in galician (probably in portuguese as well). Kind of a
soft witch, and not an evil one. Galicia had, until recently, quite colorful
magical traditions.

Your etymology seems plausible.

~~~
jorgemendes
"Meiga" does not mean "Witch" in Portuguese, it means a "gentle woman".

------
xivusr
Just ran the camino de santiago this september and went through Galacia. I
can't believe these are so cheep, would love to have property here --
absolutely beautiful country and people!

